# العثور على سلحفاة عملاقة نادرة فى فيتنام ||



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*واشنطن: عثر باحثون من حديقة الحيوانات فى كليفلاند فى الولايات المتحدة، على سلحفاة عملاقة نادرة شمالى فيتنام من فصيلة سوينهوى التى كان يعتقد أنها انقرضت.
واشار دوج هيندرى منسق حدائق الحيوانات فى فيتنام، إلى أن هذا الاكتشاف يعطى أملا لهذا النوع من السلاحف بالاستمرار، مؤكداً أن هناك ثلاثة سلاحف أخرى من نفس الفصيلة تعيش فى الأسر، اثنتان منهم تعيشان فى حديقة حيوانات فى الصين وأخرى تعيش فى بحيرة هوان كيم فى هانوي.

ومن جهته، أكد بيتر بريتشارد خبير السلاحف ورئيس معهد بحوث السلاحف، أن السلحفاة هى من فصيلة سوينهوى ورأسها مميز جداً، مضيفاً أن هذا النوع من السلاحف شارف على الانقراض وكل واحدة نجدها تكون مهمة جداً للحفاظ على استمرار النوع، طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة "الأنباء البحرينية".*


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واشنطن: عثر باحثون من حديقة الحيوانات فى كليفلاند فى الولايات المتحدة، على سلحفاة عملاقة نادرة شمالى فيتنام من فصيلة سوينهوى التى كان يعتقد أنها انقرضت.
> واشار دوج هيندرى منسق حدائق الحيوانات فى فيتنام، إلى أن هذا الاكتشاف يعطى أملا لهذا النوع من السلاحف بالاستمرار، مؤكداً أن هناك ثلاثة سلاحف أخرى من نفس الفصيلة تعيش فى الأسر، اثنتان منهم تعيشان فى حديقة حيوانات فى الصين وأخرى تعيش فى بحيرة هوان كيم فى هانوي.
> 
> ومن جهته، أكد بيتر بريتشارد خبير السلاحف ورئيس معهد بحوث السلاحف، أن السلحفاة هى من فصيلة سوينهوى ورأسها مميز جداً، مضيفاً أن هذا النوع من السلاحف شارف على الانقراض وكل واحدة نجدها تكون مهمة جداً للحفاظ على استمرار النوع، طبقاً لما ورد بوكالة "الأنباء البحرينية".*



*مشكورة اخت Dona Nabil
على الخبر
خصوصا" للسلحفات منافع ان كانت برية او بحرية
رينا يباركك
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## nonaa (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انا شفت عندنا ف منطقه بحرى سلحفاة بحريه
قلت عليها كبيرة
بس طلعت بيبى بالنسبه للعملاقه دى
شكرا  يا دونا


----------



## قلم حر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خبر حلو , وظريف .
شكرا دونا .


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا  على الخبر المفرح

لان معضم الحيوانات  العملاقة

قيد الانقراض

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

دي ممكن تكون مفترسة 

بس هما قالبينها كدا لية دي ممكن تموت

شكرا دون دون على الخبر





​


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*مفروض يسفروهم يعيشوا مع بعض عشن يتكاثروا بقى
بس هى مش خطر ولا عادية ؟
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الخبر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## PEPSI MAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خبر جمييل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

واااااااااااو حجمها فظيييع
ميرسي عالخبر حبيبتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

خبر حلو اوى يا دونا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *مشكورة اخت Dona Nabil
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> nonaa قال:
> 
> 
> > انا شفت عندنا ف منطقه بحرى سلحفاة بحريه
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> قلم حر قال:
> 
> 
> > خبر حلو , وظريف .
> > شكرا دونا .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > *شكرا  على الخبر المفرح
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > دي ممكن تكون مفترسة
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *مفروض يسفروهم يعيشوا مع بعض عشن يتكاثروا بقى
> ...


 *هبقى اسألها وا  قولك يا جيجى هههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> PEPSI MAN قال:
> 
> 
> > خبر جمييل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > واااااااااااو حجمها فظيييع
> > ميرسي عالخبر حبيبتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > خبر حلو اوى يا دونا
> > ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى على الخبر

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*سبحان الله*
*




*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

غريبة جدا شكرا دونا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على الخبر يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههه*
*ايوة فعلا *
*شكلها سلحفاة*
*باين من الصورة *
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا دونا*
*وانا مش برخم*
*انا بغلس بس*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> sameh7610 قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسى على الخبر
> ...


*نوررررت الموضوع يا سامح .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *سبحان الله*
> ...


*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل يا ميروو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> خاطى ونادم قال:
> 
> 
> > غريبة جدا شكرا دونا ربنا يباركك


*ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > مرسىىىى على الخبر يا دونا
> > ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*نورررررت الموضوع يا كوكو ميررررسى وربنا معاك​*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههه*
> ...


*غلس براحتك يا جوجو ولا يهمك ههههههه
ميررررسى على ردك فى الموضوع وربنا معاك​*


----------

